# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  الآثار الواردة في فضل سورة الواقعة

## الحمادي

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين   أما بعد
فهذا ما وقفت عليه من الأحاديث والآثار في فضل سورة الواقعة، وقد أوردتُ هنا التخريجَ المختصر لها.


*أولاً/* حديثُ عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من قرأ كل ليلة (إذا وقعت الواقعة) لم يصبه فقرٌ أبداً، ومن قرأ كل ليلة (لا أقسم بيوم القيامة) لقي الله يوم القيامة ووجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر".
أخرجه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (36/ 444) من طريق أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن يونس عن عمرو بن يزيد عن محمد بن الحسن عن منذر الأفطس عن وهب بن منبه عن ابن عباس .
وهذا حديثٌ موضوع ، فأحمد بن محمد بن عمر اليمامي كذاب ،كما قال أبوحاتم وغيره (ميزان الاعتدال 1/ 287) قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله: (سنده ضعيفٌ جداً) كما في نتائج الأفكار ( 3 / 264 ). 

ويُنظر: 
السلسلة الضعيفة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله (1/ 458 رقم 290).

*ثانيـاً/* حديثُ عثمان بن عفان لابن مسعود رضي الله عنهما: ألا آمر لك بعطائك ؟ قال : لا حاجة لي به . 
قال: يكون لبناتك. قال: إني قد أمرت بناتي أن يقرأن كل ليلة سورة الواقعة ؛ فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "من قرأ كل ليلة أو قال في كل ليلة سورة الواقعة لم تصبه فاقةٌ أبداً" 
قال السَّرِيّ بن يحيى -أحد رواة الحديث-: وكان أبو فاطمة -مولىً لعلي؛ ويُروى أبو طيبة  وأبو ظَبْيـَة- لا يدعها كل ليلة.
هذا الحديث مداره على (السري بن يحيى) وقد اختُلف عليه في إسناده على خمسة أوجه؛ فهو حديثٌ مضطرب لايصح، وقد ضعفه الإمام أحمد وأبوحاتم وابنه والدارقطني والبيهقي وابن الجوزي والألباني وغيرهم . 

يُنظر في تخريجه:
المطالب العالية للحافظ ابن حجر ( 15 /307- 312) والسلسلة الضعيفة للشيخ الألباني (1/ 457 رقم 289).


*ثالثـاً/* حديثُ أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"علِّموا نساءكم سورة الواقعة؛ فإنها سورة الغنى". 
ذكره الديلمي في مسند الفردوس (3/ 10) وعزاه السيوطي في الدر المنثور (6/ 153) إلى ابن مردويه في تفسيره بلفظ:"سورة الواقعة سورة الغنى؛ فاقرؤوها وعلموها أولادكم".
وذكر الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة (1/ 459 رقم 291) أن السيوطي أورده في ذيل الأحاديث الموضوعة (277) من طريق عبدالقدوس بن حبيب عن الحسن البصري عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعاً بلفظ:
" من قرأ سورة الواقعة وتعلَّمَها لم يُكتب من الغافلين، ولم يفتقر هو وأهل بيته " وعبدالقدوس متروك؛ بل رماه ابن المبارك بالكذب (لسان الميزان 4/ 55).
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله: (سنده ضعيفٌ جداً) كما في النتائج (3/ 264).

*رابعـاً/* حديثُ أبي بكر الصديق صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:يا رسول الله؛ قد شِبْتَ! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "شيبتني هود والواقعة والمرسلات وعم يتساءلون وإذا الشمس كورت".
أخرجه الترمذي في سننه (3297) وفي الشمائل (41) وأبو يعلى في مسنده (1/102-) والحـاكم في المستدرك (2/467) وغيرهم.
وهو حديثٌ مضطربٌ سنداً ومتناً؛ كما بين الحافظ الدارقطني في العلل (1/193-) والحـافظ ابن حجر في النكت (2/774-) وغيرهما. 
قال الدارقطني: (شيبتني هود وأخواتها معتلةٌ كلها) كما في سؤالات السهمي (9).
وقد جاءت شواهـد متعددة لهذا الحديث، من حديث ابن مسعود وعمران بن حصين وأبي جحيفة وغيرهم، إلا أنها ضعيفةٌ جداً، ولا يمكن تقويةُ الحديث بها.

*خامسـاً/* حديثُ جابر بن سمرة صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي الصلوات كنحو من صلاتكم التي تصلون اليوم، ولكنه كان يخفف، كانت صلاته أخف من صلاتكم، وكان يقرأ في الفجر الواقعة ونحوها من السور.
أخرجه ابن خزيمة (531) وابن حبان (1813) والحاكم في المستدرك (1/240) والبيهقي في الكبير (3/119). 
وكذا عبدالرزاق في المصنف (2720) ومن طريقه أحمد في مسنده (34/504) والطبراني في الكبير (1914) من طرق عن سماك بن حرب عن جابر بن سمرة.  
وإسناده لابأس به، على اختلافٍ يسيرٍ وقعَ في متنه، فقد روى الحديثَ مسلم في صحيحه (458) وأبو عوانة (2/160) والإمام أحمد في مسنده (34/430 ،432 ، 492 ،501 ،511) والطبراني في الكبير (1937 ،1938 ،2000 ،2052) وغيرهم من طرق عن سماك بن حرب عن جابر بن سمرة. 
وفيه: (ق، والقرآن المجيد) بدل (الواقعة) وأخشى أن يكون هذا الاختلافُ من سماك نفسه، فإن في حفظه شيئاً.
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت للنساء: "لا تعجز إحداكن أن تقرأ سورة الواقعة".
أخرجه أبو عبيد في فضائل القرآن (258) بإسناد منقطع.

*سادسـاً/* أثرُ مسروق بن الأجدع رحمه الله: من سره أن يَعْلَمَ علم الأولين والآخرين وعلم الدنيا والآخرة فليقرأ سورة الواقعة.
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه (7/148) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في الحلية (2/95) وأبو عبيد في فضائل القـرآن (257) من طريق منصور بن المعتمر عن هلال بن يساف عن مسروق.
ولا أدري ؛ هل سمع هلال من مسروق بن الأجدع شيئاً أم لا؟

وعلى كلٍ فهذا الأثر مقطوع من قول التابعي الجليل مسروق.
قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله: (قلت: هذا قاله مسروق على المبالغة؛ لعظم ما في السورة من جمل أمور الدارين، ومعنى قوله: "فليقرا سورة الواقعة" أي يقرأها بتدبر وتفكير وحضور ولا يكن كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفاراً). 
سير أعلام النبلاء (4/ 68).

وأخــيراً:
يتبين مما سبق أنه لا يثبت حديثٌ مرفوع في فضل سورة الواقعة وقراءتها كل ليلة، أوأنها أمانٌ من الفقر ومجلبةٌ للرزق، وإنما ورد أنَّ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرؤها في صلاة الفجر أحياناً، على اختلافٍ في هذا الحديث، سبقت الإشارةُ إليه.

----------


## منال

من الناس من يستدل بها على غير علم ...

أشكرك على هذه الدراسة النافعة , أسأل الله أن ينفع بها المسلمين 

واسمح لي بنقلها للفائدة .

----------


## الحمادي

> من الناس من يستدل بها على غير علم ...
> 
> أشكرك على هذه الدراسة النافعة , أسأل الله أن ينفع بها المسلمين 
> 
> واسمح لي بنقلها للفائدة .




هذا ملخص الدراسة

ولعل هذا الملخص أيسرُ في انتفاع الناس من الدراسة المطوَّلة التي يفيد منها طلابُ العلم خاصة
ولك أن تنقلي الموضوع إلى المواقع التي يمكن الإفادة منه فيها

نفع الله بك

----------


## حسان الرديعان

نفع الله بك

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيك أبا محمد ونفع بهذا الدراسة الوافية .

----------


## طويلبة علم

شكر الله لكم، وبارك في علمكم وعملكم ونفع بكم.

----------


## الحمادي

أشكركم على مروركم ودعائكم 
وأسأل الله تعالى أن يثيبكم عليه خيراً

----------


## الرايه

هل سورة الواقعة تجلب الرزق؟ 

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
نعم، روى ابن كثير –رحمه الله- من طرق عن ابن مسعود ررر أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال:
"من قرأ سورة الواقعة في كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبداً"،
 رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (2269) وذكره الألباني في ضعيف الجامع الصغير (5773) وذكره السيوطي في الجامع ورمز عليه بعلامة الضعف.
 فالحديث الظاهر أنه ضعيف –والله أعلم-، وهذا هو شأن أكثر الأحاديث الواردة في فضائل السور فمنها الضعيف ومنها الموضوع،
 والصحيح منها قليل كما ورد في سورة "قل هو الله أحد" أنها تعدل ثلث القرآن، وأن سورة الفاتحة أفضل سورة نزلت وما أشبه ذلك، والله أعلم.

عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك   
18/11/1427هـ

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أخي الراية وفي شيخنا الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك أطال الله عمره في طاعته ونفع به

----------


## الخطابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعظم الاحاديث لها عدة طرق فحكم العلماء المختصين على حديث بتخريج معين لا يعني أن حكمه على كل ما ورد في المسألة وإنما على الحديث الذي عثر العالم عليه أو المصر مع العلم بان مصادر اخرى والفاض اخرى كثيرة لم يصل اليها 
وعلى سبيل المثال في فضل  سورة الواقعة :
من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبدا وقد أمرت بناتي أن يقرأنها كل ليلة 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده جيد - المحدث: الزيلعي - المصدر: تخريج الكشاف - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/412

المصدر:الدرر السنية
http://www.dorar.net/hadith.php

ولكل مجتهد نصيب وما التوفيق الا بالله وحده

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله في جهودكم ابا محمد .

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك..

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا الفاضل 
أسأل الله أن يجعلكم ممن يذب عن سنة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الحمادي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعظم الاحاديث لها عدة طرق فحكم العلماء المختصين على حديث بتخريج معين لا يعني أن حكمه على كل ما ورد في المسألة وإنما على الحديث الذي عثر العالم عليه أو المصر مع العلم بان مصادر اخرى والفاض اخرى كثيرة لم يصل اليها 
> وعلى سبيل المثال في فضل  سورة الواقعة :
> من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبدا وقد أمرت بناتي أن يقرأنها كل ليلة 
> الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده جيد - المحدث: الزيلعي - المصدر: تخريج الكشاف - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/412
> المصدر:الدرر السنية
> http://www.dorar.net/hadith.php
> ولكل مجتهد نصيب وما التوفيق الا بالله وحده




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي الخطابي
حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه مذكورٌ في الأعلى، فهو نفسُه الحديث المذكور في الفقرة الثانية
ولكن وقعَ في الحديث اختلاف، وقد أحلتُ على مصدرين تكلما عليه
وغير خافٍ عليكم أنَّ تجويد إسناد الحديث أو تصحيحه لا يعني الحكم على الحديث بالصحة أو الجودة

----------


## الحمادي

الشيخ الفاضل ابن رجب .. الشيخ الفاضل محمد بن مسلمة .. الأستاذة الكريمة أم أحمد المكية
جزاكم الله خيراً، وبارك فيكم، ونفع بكم، وأجاب دعواتكم

----------


## الخطابي

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## الحمادي

> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم



وجزاكم ربي خيراً ونفع بكم

----------


## مشاري الشيباني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعظم الاحاديث لها عدة طرق فحكم العلماء المختصين على حديث بتخريج معين لا يعني أن حكمه على كل ما ورد في المسألة وإنما على الحديث الذي عثر العالم عليه أو المصر مع العلم بان مصادر اخرى والفاض اخرى كثيرة لم يصل اليها 
> وعلى سبيل المثال في فضل  سورة الواقعة :
> من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبدا وقد أمرت بناتي أن يقرأنها كل ليلة 
> الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده جيد - المحدث: الزيلعي - المصدر: تخريج الكشاف - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/412
> المصدر:الدرر السنية
> http://www.dorar.net/hadith.php
> ولكل مجتهد نصيب وما التوفيق الا بالله وحده


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد 
انا عضو جديد ويشرفني أن اكون بينكم  واخوكم في الله 
والحقيقه اللي شدني في الموضوع هو كلامك اخي الخطابي فهو الجديد باالنسبة لي ..
سؤالي لااخي صاحب الموضوع وللأخ الخطابي 
هل يمكننا الاحتجاج بهذا السند الجيد على الرغم من التضعيف من قبل البيهقي واحمد بن حنبل كما ورد في تخريج الكشاف للزيعلى .
أنتظر ردكم أو من لديه علم بعد أذنكم أو شرح أكثر لي لأني تتبعت هذا السند ووجدته جيداً ثم وضعت موضوعاً بشأنه ثم اتى من يقول انني مخطئ وقرأت وتحققت ووجدت أنني مخطئ لأن هناك من هم أعلم منا وقد ضعفوا الحديث 
فهل يهمل هذا السند الذي أتى به اخي الخطابي بتاتاً لااعتراض العلماء السابقين رغم كثرة طرق الحديث الضعيفه المختلفه .

وشكراً .

----------


## مشاري الشيباني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من تخريج الكشاف للزيعلى
وَعَن أبي يعْلى رَوَاهُ أَبُو بكر بن السّني فِي كتاب عمل الْيَوْم وَاللَّيْلَة بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد الثَّانِي وَمَتنه وَهُوَ سَنَد جيد...انتهى 
الآن أين أجد كتاب عمل الْيَوْم وَاللَّيْلَة باالله دلوني ، أريد ان أتحقق .

----------


## الحمادي

الأخ الكريم (مسلم عنصري) وفقه الله
أجبتُ عما ذكره الأخ الخطابي وفقه الله، وأعيده هنا:
بيَّنتُ سبب تضعيف حديث ابن مسعود في المشاركة الأولى، وأنه حديثٌ مضطرب
وذكرت من طعن فيه من الحفاظ، وأحلت على مصدرين تكلما على هذا الحديث، فلتراجع

----------


## أبو أنس الحريري

جزاكم الله خيرا

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21984

----------


## عاشقة الجنه

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييي  ييير على هذا النقل الطيب,,,,,,,,

----------


## الحمادي

وجزاكما ربي خيراً وبارك فيكما

----------


## دحية الكلبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحمادي على الموضوع الرائع
ـــــــــــــــ
سمعت الشيخ عبدالله المصلح وهو يفتي بجواز قراءة السورة بنية طرد الفقر
وقال ( أن الآثار المتواردة عن الصحابة تقوي هذا المعنى )

فهل هناك آثار للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أو بعض السلف بسند صحيح تقوي هذا المعنى؟؟؟

----------


## واقعي وعقلاني

نفع الله بما قرأنا ...
الموضوع قديم ولكن بمحض الصدفه استمعت لتفسير للشيخ متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله فيما ذكره من حديث ابن مسعود في سورة الواقعة وقمت بالبحث ووجدت الموضوع ضمن المنتدى ، بالفعل هناك شبه كبيرة لدى العوام فيما ورد عن سورة الواقعة ووأد الفقر ..

----------


## الحمادي

أكرمكما لله وبارك فيكما
لم أقف على أثر ثابت في أن قراءة سورة الواقعة سبب لطرد الفقر.
ولا يزال البحث مستمراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قراءة سورة الواقعة بنية تجنب الفقر


رقم الفتوى: 202432






السؤال
هل تجوز قراءة سورة الواقعة بنية تجنب الفقر، رغم أن الحديث ليس بصحيح ؟
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

 فالحديث الوارد في أن من قرأ سورة الواقعة في كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة. حديث ضعيف كما أشرت، وكما قال غير واحد من أهل العلم، وسبق بيان ذلك في الفتوى رقم: 13140.

وقد اختلف أهل العلم قديما وحديثا في جواز العمل بالحديث الضعيف في فضائل الأعمال ما لم يكن موضوعا، فجوزه بعضهم ومنعه آخرون، كما جاء في طلعة الأنوار : 
واحتج بالضعيف في الفضائل**** بشرط الاندراج تحت شامل

وعدم العزو إلى من ينتقى **** وفيه منع وجواز مطلقا

قال شارحه: وفيه أي العمل بالحديث الضعيف مطلقا في الفضائل وغيرها منع، أي قول بالمنع، وهو لابن العربي المالكي. وفيه قول بالجواز منقول عن الإمام أحمد.

وانظر الفتوى رقم: 41058.
وعلى ذلك، فلا نرى مانعا من جواز قراءة سورة الواقعة أو غيرها بنية الغنى من الفقر، ولكن لا يعتقد أن ذلك مستحب، أو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله.
والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=202432

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t160366/

----------

